# Cucumber stuffed with crab TNT



## kadesma (May 24, 2010)

I love cucumber and I saw some that had a small part scooped of then filled. So I made fo,e and took them to my daughters for asnck yesterday. Use  four cucumbers cut in sections bite sized is fine, lightly scoop some of the cucumber out, I finely chopped it with some green onion,I added salt and white pepper, a dash of Worchestershire,some mayo ,crab meat,fresh milt well chopped, 3 Tab. fresh lemon juice and  Tabasco to taste. Put a little of the crab mix into the small hollow, sprinkle with paprika serve cold.
White wine or a sparkling wine is nice with this.
kadesma


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2010)

That sounds delicious Kades!!  I bet it would be good with baby shrimp too!!
You know, I was watching Jacques Pepin the other day...(my all time favorite tv cook) and he made a lovely quick appetizer..He took an unpeeled cucumber and sliced it length ways on a mandolin, then spread each long slice with a mixture of cream cheese, some spices and flaked crab meat, and rolled them up and dipped the tops in a little fine chopped parsley, and set them on end. Gosh they were purdy!!


----------



## frozenstar (May 25, 2010)

Wow that sounds like a very good meal!  I miss eating some cucumber!


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> That sounds delicious Kades!!  I bet it would be good with baby shrimp too!!
> You know, I was watching Jacques Pepin the other day...(my all time favorite tv cook) and he made a lovely quick appetizer..He took an unpeeled cucumber and sliced it length ways on a mandolin, then spread each long slice with a mixture of cream cheese, some spices and flaked crab meat, and rolled them up and dipped the tops in a little fine chopped parsley, and set them on end. Gosh they were purdy!!


Jacques,
I love his recipes.I'll have to give this a try. we love cucumber and they seem to fit in almost any where. They make light tasty canapes that even my grandkids love.
kades.


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> Wow that sounds like a very good meal!  I miss eating some cucumber!


They are a favorite here. Hope you can give them a try.
kadesma


----------

